# Spilo tank decorations



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

Should I put any plant or decorations in my Spilo tank? I heard Spilo's will try to eat them.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know too much about spilos, but most fish like places to hide, driftwood is always good, and also plants - if they do eat them, it shouldn't cost too much, what harm is done?
or try fake plants.


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

I was gonna go with fake plants but if he does happen to try to eat it won't that plastic kill him? It might slice internal organs.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you don't have to go plastic.they have now plants that are made of cloth.there tuff as hell to rip and they look real


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

You could try driftwood or a similar alternative but, I'd try a bare setup with just gravel for the territorial issue to die. I tried it with my reds and they all seemed better. With a bare setup, the p's will usually all shoal more.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I like lots of live plants, but my p's keep tearin um up. .. probably take them all back out and leave it bare..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipment questions.


----------



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

i've gotten lucky i have a flourishing garden of live plants in my tank with my p's and they dont seem to attack them one bit!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

amazon swords are easy to keep alive with decent lighting, plant it heavily with real or fake, they wont bother your plants much I doubt, driftwood and rocks are great too, with Spilos you want to make as many obstacles as possible that way its harder for them to bite eachother


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Spilos are ambush predators, I don't think making obstacles are gonna stop them.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

it will make it harder than an empty tank though :







:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you want that natural look go with a sand/gravel mix ( gravel keeps the sand from stirring up to much) and grow a nice carpet of java moss with some driftwood for highlights, Im experimenting with water sprite now to provide that over head cover and security that Ps absolutely love.


----------

